# Latvian / Lithuanian: Kur esi?



## motorhead

Hello, 
I recived this message 'Kur esi?' 
I guess that means 'where are you'
how can I answer in latvian saying 'I'm in (name of the city) and you? what's new? miss you'


----------



## kusurija

motorhead said:


> Hello,
> I recived this message 'Kur esi?'
> I guess that means 'where are you'
> how can I answer in latvian saying 'I'm in (name of the city) and you? what's new? miss you'


 
This message *is* in Lithuanian, not in Latvian (I guess that not in Latvian).
You are 100% right: that means 'where are you?' 
Answer in Lihuanian: Esu (name of the city), o Tu/Jūs? kas naujo? pasiilgau' / Kas naujo? Pasiilgau.
Usualy we use capitalisation in begining of sentence.
Tu = You - informal, Jūs = You - polite.
Lithuanians uses in this case a local case (LOC. - vietininkas) e. g. : *In *Rome - Rom*oje *, *in* Venice - Venecij*oje *, *in *Milano - Milan*e*. If You'd use a nominative case, it would sound comic, because it means, that You _are_ that city, but not that You are *in* that city.
Btw. Lithuanian nor Latvian are not Slavic languages, they are Baltic languages .
Hope it helps. As to Latvian, I can't translate it, sorry. But it seems to be in Lithuanian...


----------



## motorhead

kusurija said:


> This message *is* in Lithuanian, not in Latvian (I guess that not in Latvian).
> You are 100% right: that means 'where are you?'
> Answer in Lihuanian: Esu (name of the city), o Tu/Jūs?
> Tu = You - informal, Jūs = You - polite.
> Btw. Lithuanian nor Latvian are not Slavic languages, they are Baltic languages .


Opss my mistake, thanks a lot


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

I may be just muddying the water, but «Kur esi?» can be Latvian too.


----------



## motorhead

Flaminius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I may be just muddying the water, but «Kur esi?» can be Latvian too.


I've no idea, but I know for sure that I recived the mes from someone who is latvian


----------



## valdo

The same in Latvian....although we usually say - "Kur tu esi?" or "Kur jūs esat"...And the answer might be   -   es esmu Romā, Venēcijā, Milānā, Itālijā....


----------



## kusurija

valdo said:


> The same in Latvian....although we usually say - "Kur tu esi?" or "Kur jūs esat"...And the answer might be - es esmu Romā, Venēcijā, Milānā, Itālijā....


 Oops! So excuse me for mistake, I _did_ know, that Lithuanian and Latvian are enough similar, but did not know, that in this case are identic. Sorry.  I beg Your pardon.
In Lithuanian we can also say "Kur tu esi?" or "Kur jūs esat"... But more often "Kur esi" or "Kur esat" ( 2-nd is polite).


----------



## valdo

Labas dienas, Kusurija
You don't need to make any apologies......our languages are as they are......and in this case - yes! - we may use this phrase in both countries..!!!

Priekā!!!


----------

